# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Toshiba laptop δεν ανοίγει!

## lacostas

Έχω το λαπτοπ ενός φίλου μου (Toshiba satelite A210-217 με amd turion64 x2) το οποίο δεν άνοιγε καθόλου! Πατώντας το κουμπί της εκκίνησης άνοιγε το λαμπάκι τροφοδοσίας , τα ανεμιστηρακια δούλευαν κανονικά , και ήχος από σκληρό και dvd ακουγόνταν κανονικά. Στην οθόνη δεν φαινόταν τπτ απολύτως!με έναν δυνατό φακό έλεγξα μήπως κάηκε ο φωτισμός της οθόνης αλλά τπτ.. μετά έβγαλα τις ραμ και δεν έκανε κανένα μπιπ στο ξεκίνημα!! Οπότε ήμουν σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι κάηκε η μητρική!

 Αφού έψαξα στο εμπευ βρήκα καινούργια μητρική γι αυτό το μοντέλο με 90 ευρώ και φυσικά την αγοράσαμε!!Την έβαλα όμως πάνω σήμερα το απόγευμα αλλά το λαπτοπ έκανε πάλι τα ίδια.... δεν υπήρξε καμία διαφορά!!!!έκανα και στην καινούργια τον έλεγχο με τις ραμ αλλά παλι δεν άκουσα κανένα μπιπ!!!!!!

  Πραγματικά αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι τόσο απελπισμένος!!Έχετε καμιά ιδέα;;; Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει;;μήπως πάει περίπατο και η κάρτα γραφικών;;



τα αναλυτικά χαρακτηριστικά του λαπτοπ:http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.c...DUCT_ID=131725

----------


## duomax03

ρε φιλαράκι είτε δεν κάθςται καλά κάποια μνήμη είτε δεν κουμπώνει καλά το καλώδιο της οθόνης LVDS είτε στη χειρότερη να έχει χαλάσει ο inverter που κάνε δέκα δολάρια να τον αγοράσεις. Τα λέφτα να τα τρώς με τις γκόμενες, όχι κοροίδίστικα...Άντε μην αρχίσω τώρα και με μπανάρουνε πάλι

----------


## xsterg

αρα μαλλον δεν ειναι η μητρικη. το ιδιο συμπτωμα σε δυο μητρικες ειναι λιγο απιθανο. εκτος και αν εχεις προβλημα τροφοδοσιας και σου καιει τις μητρικες. μετρα την ταση τροφοδοσιας σου αν ειναι συμφωνη με του τροφοδοτικου σου. επισης ξεκινα το με οσο το δυνατον πιο λιγες συσκευες συνδεδεμενες πανω του (πχ χωρις σκληρο, με μια μνημη).

----------


## lacostas

Λοιπόν μέχρι στιγμής έχω αποκλείσει 
1. τον φωτισμό της οθόνης επειδή με πολύ δυνατό φακό δεν διακρίνω χαρακτήρες! (έχω ξαναδεί πολλές φορές τέτοια βλάβη) 
2. Το τροφοδοτικό το μέτρησα χωρίς φορτίο και είναι σύμφωνο με τις προδιαγραφές του κατασκευαστή.

Τώρα έβαλα μόνο τη μια ραμ και την κάρτα γραφικών και πάλι τα ίδια!Έχω ή δεν έχω ραμ συνδεδεμένες το αποτέλεσμα είναι μηδενικό. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα ο επεξεργαστής; (δεν νομίζω σε αυτό το στάδιο αφού δεν μπουτάρει καν και ζεσταίνεται!) 

Α και κάτι πολύ σημαντικό που πήγα να ξεχάσω.. ενεργοποιώ το λαπτοπ ακούω θόρυβο από ανεμιστήρα κτλ και ξαφνικά μετά από 20-30 δευτερόλεπτα λειτουργίας κάνει επανεκκίνηση!!!!

----------


## xsterg

> Λοιπόν μέχρι στιγμής έχω αποκλείσει 
> 1. τον φωτισμό της οθόνης επειδή με πολύ δυνατό φακό δεν διακρίνω χαρακτήρες! (έχω ξαναδεί πολλές φορές τέτοια βλάβη) 
> 2. Το τροφοδοτικό το μέτρησα χωρίς φορτίο και είναι σύμφωνο με τις προδιαγραφές του κατασκευαστή.
> 
> Τώρα έβαλα μόνο τη μια ραμ και την κάρτα γραφικών και πάλι τα ίδια!Έχω ή δεν έχω ραμ συνδεδεμένες το αποτέλεσμα είναι μηδενικό. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα ο επεξεργαστής; (δεν νομίζω σε αυτό το στάδιο αφού δεν μπουτάρει καν και ζεσταίνεται!) 
> 
> Α και κάτι πολύ σημαντικό που πήγα να ξεχάσω.. ενεργοποιώ το λαπτοπ ακούω θόρυβο από ανεμιστήρα κτλ και ξαφνικά μετά από 20-30 δευτερόλεπτα λειτουργίας κάνει επανεκκίνηση!!!!



το bios το φορτωνει? το βλεπεις οταν ξεκιναει? θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις εξωτερικη οθονη. αν δουλευει με εξωτερικη οθονη και δεν δουλευει με την εσωτερικη καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## lacostas

Τα bios δεν τα φορτώνει.. δεν βλέπω τπτ μόνο τον ανεμιστήρα ακούω... έβαλα εξωτερική οθόνη αλλά δεν είχα κανένα δείγμα εικόνας ούτε εκεί!!
Εντωμεταξύ παρατήρησα ότι όταν συνδέω έστω μια ραμ κάνει επανεκκίνηση αλλά χωρίς να μπιπάρει..θα προσπαθήσω να βρω καμιά άλλη ραμ να δω μήπως φταίει αυτό!

----------


## Radiometer

μπορείς να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία από την μητρική του λαπτοπ ?

----------


## picdev

για αρχή , σύνδεσε μία εξωτερική οθόνη να αποκλείσεις αυτό το ενδεχόμενο, αφού άλλαξες μητρική λογικά είναι ο επεξεργαστής.Αν το λαπτοπ εχει 2 ραμ, δοκίμασε με μια απο τις δύο εναλλάξ

----------


## lacostas

> για αρχή , σύνδεσε μία εξωτερική οθόνη να αποκλείσεις αυτό το ενδεχόμενο, αφού άλλαξες μητρική λογικά είναι ο επεξεργαστής.Αν το λαπτοπ εχει 2 ραμ, δοκίμασε με μια απο τις δύο εναλλάξ




Και τις δύο ενέργειες τις έκανα, νομίζω το αναφέρω και παραπάνω... Τελικά το επισκεύασα το λάπτοπ!!! η καινούργια μητρική ήταν ελαττωματική (δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς).
Για το θέμα της επισκευής έκανα reflow στην παλιά μητρική και παίζει κανονικά...όπως δείχνουν όλα ήταν θέμα ψυχρής κόλλησης από μεγάλη θερμοκρασία!!! το άφησα να κατεβάζει κανα δυο μέρες να δω πως θα τα πηγαίνει από θερμοκρασία η μήπως βγάλει κάποιο πρόβλημα αλλά όλα εντάξει!!! Εντωμεταξύ το καθάρισα γενικά στο εσωτερικό του που είχαν φράξει όλες οι έξοδοι αέρα και τώρα είναι μια χαρά!!

----------


## Radiometer

έκανες reflow το BGA  που είναι δίπλα στο card reader και δεν έχει ψήκτρα επάνω του ?

Στο reflow έβαλες καθόλου flux ?

----------


## lacostas

Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς την μητρική τώρα αλλά σε 2 μεγάλα bga της AMD και ένα tqfp της maxim, αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό ήταν για την τροφοδοσία του επεξεργαστή!Flux δεν έβαλα καθόλου..  :Blushing:

----------


## Radiometer

> Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς την μητρική τώρα αλλά σε 2 μεγάλα bga της AMD και ένα tqfp της maxim, αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό ήταν για την τροφοδοσία του επεξεργαστή!Flux δεν έβαλα καθόλου..



δεν θα σου κρατήσει για πολύ καιρώ χωρίς flux, και άμα καταστρέφουν τελείως τα μπιλακια του BGA μετά μόνο με reballing θα σου ξανά δουλέψει.

----------


## lacostas

Γενικά από την εμπειρία σου λες να κρατήσει λιγότερο από χρόνο;

----------


## Radiometer

χωρίς flux δεν θα κρατήσει για πολύ ειδικά αν είναι το Northbridge που ζεσταίνετε αρκετά και έχει ενσωματωμένη την γραφικών.

----------


## lacostas

Η κάρτα γραφικών είναι αποσπώμενη και συνδεεται με κονεκτορα στην μητρική...οπότε μόνο σκληρους και περιφερειακα θα ελέγχει..Αν του βάλω flux κάποια στιγμή και το ξαναζεστανω ελαφρώς θα βελτιώσω την κατάσταση;;

----------


## picdev

> χωρίς flux δεν θα κρατήσει για πολύ ειδικά αν είναι το Northbridge που ζεσταίνετε αρκετά και έχει ενσωματωμένη την γραφικών.



πως βάζεις flux σε είδη κολλημένο bga? (χωρίς να το ξεκολλήσεις)

----------


## Radiometer

> πως βάζεις flux σε είδη κολλημένο bga? (χωρίς να το ξεκολλήσεις)



το περνάς γύρω γύρω άπο το bga, και όταν αυτό ζεσταθεί το τραβάει από κάτω μόνο του.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5ZubRtjIcg

----------


## picdev

εδώ βλέπω στο βιντεο οτι αχνίζει, πρώτα το ζεσταίνει και μετά το βάζει?

----------


## JOUN

Οχι ειναι η πλακετα στον προθερμαντηρα γιαυτο αχνιζει αμεσως το flux.

----------


## picdev

με ζεστό αέρα μόνο δεν γίνεται? θες και προθερμαντηρα  για το reflow?
εγώ έχω πάρει ενα no clean flux απο ebay αλλά δεν μου γεμίζει και πολύ το μάτι,
απο το φανό που φάνηκε λίγο ακριβό, έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι?

----------


## JOUN

Eπειδη η πλακετες των λαπτοπ ειναι μεγαλες θελουν θερμανση και απο κατω για να ζεσταθουν ομοιομορφα . Επισης αν η πλακετα ειναι ζεστη με τον preheater οταν ζεστανεις το τσιπ με τον αερα απο πανω δεν μπορει να γινει απαγωγη της θερμοτητας γιατι ειναι ηδη ζεστη(η πλακετα).
Ετσι ξεκολλαει πολυ ποιο ευκολα.Αλλιως πλακωνεις πολυ τον αερα και καποια στιγμη καις το τσιπ..
Εγω εχω αυτο:http://shop.wiltec.info/product_info...Preheater.html και πραγματικα το reflow γινεται πολυ ευκολα.

----------


## picdev

κοίτα επειδή θα κάνω πρακτική αυτό το καιρό πρώτα ο θεός , λέω να πάρω θερμό αέρα,
αλλά το preheater δεν τον είχα στο μυαλό μου, υπάρχει κάτι πιο οικονομικό? 370ε δεν παίζει να δώσω

----------


## partman

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Εγω κανω reballing περίπου 2 χρόνια και συστήνω τα προ'ι'οντα της JOVY,
όσον αφορά το flux είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος με την AMTECH
και συγκεκριμένα με τα μοντέλα NC-559-TF και RMA-223-TF

----------

